# Fishheads project!



## fishhead16 (Apr 10, 2009)

Well I found this site a couple days ago while searching for mods on boats. IM HOOKED!!! I've been looking for a fishing project and found it yesterday on craigslist. 14' Deep V, gal. trailer, 6 hp evenruide...550.00. Well I got started this morning by cleaning it out and taking the rotted seats out. Then fliped it over to prep it for paint. Here's some pics




This is it when I brought it home



starting to prep it



look forward to chating with everyone.


----------



## Stryker777 (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice find! Looks like you have a good area to work on it in also. Good luck!


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice rig, and Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Apr 10, 2009)

Sweet find!


----------



## fishhead16 (Apr 13, 2009)

Well I got the hull stripped down and sanded.I put a good heavy coat on it, let it bake in the garage on easter. Today I only had a couple hrs to work on it. I cut the wood for the decking and put two coats of sealer on it. My youngest son is home all day with me so you'll see alot of him. I have a ?ion I was hoping to get answered..., my boat already has a flat floor in it (has ribs running front to back) I was going to take the 1x3 in the pic and liquid nail them down to the boat floor and then attach the plywood to it using screws. All of my frame work will attach to the plywood floor. What do you think as this is my first project? Thanks in advanced






Here is a little sketch for me to go by


----------



## fishhead16 (Apr 16, 2009)

Well I waited for a response to my question and nothing, so I did what I thought would work. I've been working on the boat everyday, hope to be done in a week. Here's some build pics.


----------



## G3_Guy (Apr 16, 2009)

Very nice... I look forward to see the finished product. Keep us updated with pics.


----------



## grizzly (Apr 16, 2009)

nice job so far, gonna be nice. what year is that, lot like mine which is a 69


----------



## fishhead16 (Apr 16, 2009)

The tag on the back is scratched by the year but I can make out the 2nd # is a 2. So im thinking a 1972?


----------



## grizzly (Apr 16, 2009)

sounds possible. keep up the good work, gonna be quite a rig


----------



## Kansas Angler (Apr 16, 2009)

are you just going to remove the braces that connected to the old bench seats? or incorporate them into the deck?


----------



## fishhead16 (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes Im going to remove them, however I made braces that connet the 2/3 seat angle that the seats sat on.


----------



## ober51 (Apr 16, 2009)

Great work, man.


----------



## Tunnels (Apr 17, 2009)

Very nice job. Thr front of the vee's is the toughest part to figure out. I see you have storage planned for it. good idea for wasted space. Hopefully I can get mine started this weekend. I'm working outside so weather plays a big part. Keep it coming.


----------



## fishhead16 (Apr 17, 2009)

I know Im waiting for the wife to get home, so I can get out and work on it. Its 71 out right now, and Im in here chomping at the bit. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bribass (Apr 17, 2009)

Very cool and definitely will be following the progress


----------



## Jim (Apr 18, 2009)

Looking good my friend. The weather sure makes it easier to work on it. It was hovering around 70 here today!


----------



## switchback (Apr 18, 2009)

Looking good. Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 19, 2009)

Welcome to Tinboats - all of you in the above thread. Lots of new members here


boat project looks good - keep us posted please.


----------



## fishhead16 (Apr 19, 2009)

Well yesterday in was in the mid 70's, so I pulled the boat outside and worked on it. I even got a sunburn! :shock: I finished up the framing on the front and sealed it up, cut the plywood storage holes. I started to frame in the rear, Got that done and sealed and installed. I had pieces of plywood that I set in place to try to see where I want storage. Here's a few more pics. Thank You to everyone for the kind words


----------



## fishhead16 (Apr 20, 2009)

Well I was able to get in a few hours today. I put the motor on and tried out the platform in the back. I didnt like how far forward I was so I tore it out. I put new wood in the old bench and put that back in. In these pics, the wall on the left side will have rod holders mounted there. The little bench on the right Im going to cut out the lid to house plastic tackle trays, cup holders and misc. stuff that I dont want


----------



## fishhead16 (Apr 21, 2009)

Got out today for a bit more and finished everything up. Now Im ready for carpet. Painted the inside, and started putting the final paint on the exterior. I'll post pics later... heck Im starting to wonder if anyone looks at my pics. I dont seem to get any feed back so I hope Im doing everything right!! [-o< I did have a question maybe someone can answer, where do you get the handles for you storage compartments?


----------



## caveman (Apr 21, 2009)

Fishhead 
Yes people are looking at your pics but from my take with my mod most just want to look at finished product. It looks great good job


----------



## ober51 (Apr 21, 2009)

fishhead16 said:


> Got out today for a bit more and finished everything up. Now Im ready for carpet. Painted the inside, and started putting the final paint on the exterior. I'll post pics later... heck Im starting to wonder if anyone looks at my pics. I dont seem to get any feed back so I hope Im doing everything right!! [-o< I did have a question maybe someone can answer, where do you get the handles for you storage compartments?




I am looking and enjoying - I am just so new I don't have much to say but good job, lol. If I think of anything I will pipe up but for now I'll sit back and watch!


----------



## Henry Hefner (Apr 21, 2009)

I've been watching, but I generally just post if I have questions myself or I think I have an answer for a question of yours. As far as storage compartment handles, I don't have any that need to be recessed. For my sliding doors I made small knobs from galvanized carriage bolts, and for the glove box I used a common hasp. I think you are asking about your hatches that are incorporated into the deck? Some people buy latches made for the purpose, but the cheapest is just strips of strong fabric (think seat belt material) that you make into a loop and staple the ends inside the lid with the loop hanging out. You can walk on them all day without hurting them, but they won't hold the door closed. This route relies on gravity to keep the lids shut, so if you go that way make sure that wind will keep them shut instead of open!


----------



## fishhead16 (Apr 21, 2009)

Great idea for the pieces of fabric. I have a couple extra dog leashes and some tie downs I can use. I also wanted to know about staples used on the carpet. What are you guys using? I didnt know if they would rust or not. I thought maybe dab them with some fingernail polish. ( Im not making ice jigs right now, so I've got plenty! :lol: )


----------



## ilinimud (Apr 22, 2009)

Looks great, but i didnt know it got 71 degrees in MI. LoL


----------



## grizzly (Apr 22, 2009)

i dont know if the staples would rust or not, but i imagine they would and the polish wouldn't hurt. i assume you are going to wrap the edges and staple underneath and use contact cement. it may hardly be noticeable if they rust. i used arrow brand staples. love what you did to the sides of the boat, now i wish i'd taken out my middle seat!


----------



## Stryker777 (Apr 22, 2009)

You could also drill, seal the wood, and use plastic upholstery buttons to hold the carpet on the bottom.


----------



## fishhead16 (Apr 22, 2009)

ilinimud said:


> Looks great, but i didnt know it got 71 degrees in MI. LoL


Yea I couldn't belive it either, heck I even went for a walk to see if any morels were out!  There still a couple weeks off here.


grizzly said:


> i dont know if the staples would rust or not, but i imagine they would and the polish wouldn't hurt. i assume you are going to wrap the edges and staple underneath and use contact cement. it may hardly be noticeable if they rust. i used arrow brand staples. love what you did to the sides of the boat, now i wish i'd taken out my middle seat!


Yea I just wanted to add some under the compartments, I've never worked with the glue before so I dont know how strong it is. Thanks alot guys for the feed back, I've only had 2 people stop by the house and give me any input. Im currently out of work, so I dont like spending money on things twice.


----------



## Jim (Apr 22, 2009)

Doing a great job man, Lots of people are reading trust me on this. :beer:


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Apr 22, 2009)

I am pretty new to this whole thing and have not started the mods to mine yet because I am looking to see what kind of setups are out there. I must say I love what you are doing with your boat. I'm watching and enjoying the pics.

Bufford


----------



## fishhead16 (Apr 22, 2009)

I can't help myself Im overtaken by the color red. So since I finished off the inside I looked at the exterior and said "it just doesnt do anything for me" So I grabed some RED paint and this is what happened
Before....




Midway....




Now....


----------



## ilinimud (Apr 23, 2009)

Matching your boat to your truck will automatically make you a better angler!!! LoL Just look at the pros.


----------



## grizzly (Apr 23, 2009)

that looks nice, great choice on the paint line. just enough color.


----------



## ober51 (Apr 23, 2009)

Nicecolor, really like it. What kind of paint did you use?


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Apr 23, 2009)

I really like that look! Nice job. =D> 

Bufford


----------



## pjb153 (Apr 23, 2009)

I have been watching your build and waiting to see the end result.. but maybe we can help each other out. I have a 1975 Smokercraft.. just about the same boat it appears.

Mine already had the floor and a front bow deck for a trolling motor. 

A friend and I took the boat out last week and we had some great ideas as to what would make it better and more compfy. We decided that the rear seat needed to be up a little higher and moved back about 12”. That would put me on top of a storage area I want to build for the batts and fuel. I think that would also give more room in the middle for a third person.

My boat also has a splash tray which drains to the rear. I will be utilizing this for a built in ice chest which a bottom drain for cold drinks. Also a must is cup holders.. we spilled two drinks within the first 5 mins out.

The boat floats nice and I can use the extra weight in the rear and center to offset the body weight when alone in the front (see photo). (I plan on installing a bow mount foot control.)

I also noticed that more storage is def needed.. mostly to keep things tucked away when I have the kids in the boat so they do not trip.

I am going to build a raised front deck and put a bass butt seat there for me to fish from, of course it will be interchangeable with a folding seat as well.

I found myself with little working area, meaning to grab my hooks or change lures, I was working on my lap and had no “table space” like you installed. I will be adding some form of that.

I think the most important thing is to use all the space you can to get things off of the floor and out of foot range, with these small boats.. you need all of the floor space for moving around.

My goal is to wire lights, radio, build cubby areas to put stuff in, a cooler and keep everything as neat as possible. I hate being cluttered and messy.

I love the paint and have been wondering what different two tone paint lines would look like and I think I am going to copy your paint line and use a different color. Some vinyl SmokerCraft stickers would offset and make it look really good.

Feel free to ask any questions about mine and my ideas for it.


----------



## fishhead16 (Apr 23, 2009)

I painted the boat with good ol' rustolem and a sponge roller. I have a jeep I take in the mud/2 track with it and that is painted with the same thing and it holds up great. I swear by it!!!!! I could not decide on blue/grey, red/silver, or hunter green/light tan.Im going to put the carpet in this weekend its suppose to be mid 70's here. I looked on ebay for smokercraft stickers but couldn't find any. Lots of Lund. If anyone knows where I could get some I would appricate any help. Thanks again everyone for comments/feedback. =D>


----------



## russ010 (Apr 23, 2009)

get a custom made sticker from Darryl at Iquangrafix for Smoker Craft... he does awesome work - i've got a couple different designs from him.


Here's another place that I use... you can play around with their lettering to see how it will turn out.

https://www.signspecialist.com/namemyboat.com/samples_boat.cgi/SMOKER/CRAFT/

Check out how the lettering will look in silver with Fat Cat lettering... that's what I did my Alumacraft stickers in and man they look awesome


----------



## fishhead16 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks for the tip Russ, I checked it out. Man talk about choices, I'll wait for the wife to give me her opinion! I have a couple different styles I like. Well I started doing carpet last night. I was busy today so I finish it up in the morning. I can only suggest to anyone that is going to use the carpet glue, get some of those throwaway latex gloves! Here's some more pics...


----------



## fishhead16 (Apr 26, 2009)

I was able to get in the garage for an hour today. I carpeted the side panel that the rod holders are going on. I also finished up the side console. This has been a fun project but I wanna go fishing!!!


----------



## fishhead16 (Apr 28, 2009)

Took a little break but got back at it tonight. Made the front TM deck. Also did 1 of the 3 storage lids. Nothing fancy, but it fit my budget! I going to order my decals this week. Im going with Smokercraft in the middle of the sides and on the back of each side it will have the model... 1425 SS Unemployed! :lol: So whatcha think?


----------



## Henry Hefner (Apr 29, 2009)

Looks great! love the paint, but then I like it to look different! =D>


----------



## pjb153 (Apr 29, 2009)

Looks very good.. your doing a nice job.

I just received my two new seats for mine. I am waiting to install them until I get the rest of the interior framed and carperted.

So all you did with the paint is roll it on? I need to paint mine after I prep it and I really don't care if it is a high gloss factory look, just want something clean and neat looking.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 29, 2009)

boats lookin pretty fine. and those wheels on that 4wheeler..... gimmy :mrgreen:


----------



## fishhead16 (Apr 29, 2009)

pjb153 said:


> Looks very good.. your doing a nice job.
> 
> I just received my two new seats for mine. I am waiting to install them until I get the rest of the interior framed and carperted.
> 
> So all you did with the paint is roll it on? I need to paint mine after I prep it and I really don't care if it is a high gloss factory look, just want something clean and neat looking.


I painted it with a foam roller, however the boat has its share of dings in it. If the boat was nice and dent free I would have sprayed the rustolem through a gun. The jeep in the background I painted with a gun and it turned out awesome. You just need to thin it with laqure thinner. I want to get some new seats but I think Im going to use what I have for right now. Since ice out I've only been fishing twice, so Im starting to look like a cat on a hot tin roof!!!


----------



## russ010 (Apr 29, 2009)

Awesome job man!

Can't wait to see what it looks like when you get those stickers on there.... that will really set your boat apart


----------



## AndrewR (Apr 30, 2009)

Unreal!


----------



## fishhead16 (May 1, 2009)

Here she is, just need to mount seats.












This was a fun project. Now I can just add things as I get them. Hope you liked watching the build.


----------



## ober51 (May 1, 2009)

=D> =D> =D>


----------



## moetrout (May 1, 2009)

You didn't happen to buy that boat from a guy that live on Sugarloaf Lake in Chelsea did you? My buddy just told me this morning he sold his boat about a month ago to a guy who had a four year old son. The original pics of your boat look like his. Wouldn't that be a real coincidence?


----------



## Rupestris (May 1, 2009)

That is an incredible job. =D> Ya done good!

I'm not far from ya. Maybe I'll see ya on the water. 

Chris


----------



## MikeA57 (May 1, 2009)

Man, I really like the looks of that boat!! I grew up fishing in a 14' Alumacraft V-hull. My Uncle Charlie always kept the bottom of the hull along the waterline painted red and I always loved the look of red on bright aluminum. You have really done a top notch job! Now, get to fishin'!!!!


----------



## fishhead16 (May 1, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words guys! Im going to get the seats in this weekend. I looked at the boat today and I decided to paint the trailer!!!!! So looks like Im off to get some paint.


moetrout said:


> You didn't happen to buy that boat from a guy that live on Sugarloaf Lake in Chelsea did you? My buddy just told me this morning he sold his boat about a month ago to a guy who had a four year old son. The original pics of your boat look like his. Wouldn't that be a real coincidence?


I bought the boat west of Chelsea, closer to MIS. You guys in Mich. do much ice fishing?


----------



## daltonmcgill (May 2, 2009)

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## RStewart (May 2, 2009)

boat turned out sweet. good job. now for the fun to begin. or continueas i would say cause building it is half the fun.


----------



## fishhead16 (May 4, 2009)

Was able to get the seats in it this weekend. I know they don't match but its what I had!


----------



## Victor Coar (May 5, 2009)

BRAVO!!


----------



## pjb153 (May 5, 2009)

Amazing transformation... I have alot of great ideas now and can't wait to get started on mine.

I like the extra detail you paid attention to to make it that much more clean.

Very good work.


----------



## grizzly (May 5, 2009)

excellent job, real nice work. those rod holders are nice!


----------



## pjb153 (May 5, 2009)

I have the same rod holders in my boat and I came up with a good idea to keep my reels out of the weather and out of anyone's hands that may walk up to my boat. I do alot of fishing after work, so I like to take all of my gear in my boat and ready to launch..

I am going to make "Half rod lockers".. starting at the back there will be lockable storage compartments that the reels will fit into. The rod will extend out of the compartment and be secured with one of those holders on the side of the boat. The front side wall and the front panel of the locker will be hinged to allow the pole to be removed, but will protect the reels from weather and anyone taking them. I figure on the inside hatch I can mount the secure netting to throw extra spools of line into.


----------



## Victor Coar (May 5, 2009)

this may be one of the best ideas I have seen yet!


----------



## wiudavis (May 7, 2009)

Very nice work. You done a very nice job keeping the project updated with pics. I just went through all 7 pages to get caught up. Looks great. I am yet to jump to deep into my project. With your carpet, you attached all your plywood first then came back and glued on your carpet, correct? I have heard people say they carpeted the wood first then attached it, but i am not sure how you would attach the wood without seeing all the screws.


----------



## grizzly (May 7, 2009)

i carpeted first, then installed with screws and beveled finishing washers. yeah you can see them, but they actually look nice. And it makes everything modular, so removing stuff will be easy if i ever need to replace something or fix a rivet or something. if you look close you can see a couple, i think there is only ten exposed screws on the entire boat.


----------



## fishhead16 (May 7, 2009)

You can do it both ways. I choose to secure everything first then carpet. However the front TM mount has screws on the outside. Unlike what I thought when I started the project you really cant see them. I just figured out where the screw was going then cut an X in the carpet. You can hardly tell. Update..... I painted the trailer and fixed the bunks. The guy who owned it before me didn't adjust them so the boat was rubbing the hull on the trailer. Now I just need to decide on the style of font for my lettering. Russ posted a link Im using and evertime I pick one I end up changing my mind!!! :? I'll post more pics once it stops raining here.


----------



## fishhead16 (May 15, 2009)

Here it is with the trailer painted. I also painted some stripes on it. Im getting a bow mount TM this weekend so that'll give me something to do! Just waiting on decals...


----------



## ober51 (May 15, 2009)

Wow, awesome. =D>


----------



## Henry Hefner (May 15, 2009)

Beautiful job!


----------



## russ010 (May 15, 2009)

awesome transformation! Can't wait to see the decals =D>


----------



## fishhead16 (May 22, 2009)

First let me say I know this boat is a Smokercraft however when I was trying to order my stickers my wife told me I should get some Lund stickers because I've always wanted one but without work right now its WAY on the back burner. I thought it would be a funny/nice touch to all my hard work. I did get my foot controled TM, I just need to bolt it on. But its all done.Now to get to fishing!!!


----------



## russ010 (May 22, 2009)

I like it man... I think it looks like a Lund anyways... and no one would know it but you

I've got an Xpress boat now... and I even contemplated putting Alumacraft stickers back on it -- but there's a big difference in price of the stickers... plust I get to be a little creative with the design of the next layout

Good Job!


----------



## evattman (May 23, 2009)

Man that thing looks great!!! =D> I also have a "LUND" 8) like yours! Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## smokepole (May 26, 2009)

You did a great job on your boat

smokepole


----------



## Cheeseball (May 27, 2009)

Great work my man!


----------

